

Chinese scientists genetically modify human embryos - tremendo
http://www.nature.com/news/chinese-scientists-genetically-modify-human-embryos-1.17378

======
Errorcod3
I am all for gene editing, even on viable embryos.

Only issue I have concerns for is not knowing the long term ramifications of
genetic mutations of human embryos.

~~~
tremendo
Well that issue is the whole ethical concern and restraint for not
experimenting in humans,

------
bootload
_" In the paper, researchers led by Junjiu Huang, a gene-function researcher
at Sun Yat-sen University in Guangzhou, tried to head off such concerns by
using 'non-viable' embryos, which cannot result in a live birth, that were
obtained from local fertility clinics."_

where are the non-viable embryos coming from?

